# 1962 No Operating System Foun!!!!!!!!



## Tazmanian (Apr 3, 2006)

Hello there, someone else that can help me? I have a problem starting my PC. It says "1962 NO OPERATING SYSTEM FOUND". I have already my Start-up disk but I don't know what to type. I had already search for these commands and files. So PLEASE! help me, help ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have operating system Windows ME.

Yours truly,
Elton

[email protected] is my e-mail address. Send me commands and file names.
Thanks!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Can you tell us how long ago you started receiving that message and what you did to your computer before that message started appearing?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Go to www.google.com and type in:

*"1962 NO OPERATING SYSTEM FOUND"*

exactly as you see it here with the quotes ( " ) on both ends. It'll bring up several hits that you can check out.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tazmanian (Apr 3, 2006)

flavallee said:


> Can you tell us how long ago you started receiving that message and what you did to your computer before that message started appearing?
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Tazmanian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh yes! While I'm playing a game it closes automatically. Then a blue screen appears. I restarted my PC and in start menu there says My Registry corrupted or some files missing. I have to use scanreg but I don't know how to. Few days past I turned my PC on and it says "Disk I/O error replace the disk and then press any key". I turned it off. Again few days past I turned on my PC again and then It says "1962 No operating system found"


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do you have a fully-bootable startup floppy disk?

Do you have a full version Windows ME CD?

You'll need both to reinstall Windows ME from DOS mode. If you only have an upgrade version Windows ME CD, you'll also need an Windows 98/98SE or Windows 95 CD.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

